# PS3 Firmware 3.30’s Hidden Features



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS3 Firmware 3.30’s Hidden Features*

(Update 2) YouTube, new Audio output, Blu-ray fixes.
Published 22/04/2010 at 8:15 by *nofi* 

*Last night’s System Software Update*, which takes the PlayStation 3 to version 3.30, didn’t just add Trophy sorting and 3D support for games, it also updated the version of _Flash _used in the PS3’s browser. Fans of sites like YouTube will now find that the PS3 is quite happy throwing around videos of Slow Loris’ being tickled, or, you know, something great like our very own TSAtv.
In addition, the issue with some region-free Blu-ray disks (such as the BBC’s Life) has been fixed, leading some to speculate that the Blu-ray profile within the PS3 has been updated in preparation for 3D support.
Of course, Flash, 3D and the Blu-ray fix aren’t the only things on offer this update, with considerable work being done on the Trophy Lists. You can now sort your Trophies by title and date, which is nice, and you can also look into the add-on lists and sort there too, although most games don’t use this feature yet. You can also sort by Trophy grade, too, so all your Plats can sit at the top.
Despite a reasonable update list, version 3.30 was mostly tweaks and additions to the software development kit, changes that we as consumers won’t be seeing for a little while yet. Recent such SDK changes include a smaller footprint for the firmware, and although there’s no games that yet use the extra RAM now available, the improvements were welcomed by developers.
We’ll be on the lookout for any other new features today – if you find any, drop us a comment below.
*
Update: *It appears there’s a new BD Audio Output setting under Video Settings: [(Direct)] and [Bitstream (Mix)] have been added for optical output. More info here, thanks TTP.
*
Update 2: *There’s now an option for PC remote play. We’re investigating this.

Source: TheSixthAxis


----------

